

Don't Fly Drones Here (map) - MichaelAO
https://www.mapbox.com/drone/no-fly/#5/40.044/-98.130

======
maxcan
So it seems like this map only includes Class B (SFO) & C (OAK) airports. I
get that the smaller class D's (HWD, PAO, SQL) are much more numerous and
don't have the same restrictions. BUT, flying your little Phantom near one of
those small airports could still cause a major catastrophe. Try to be 5 miles
from any active airport and always under 500' AGL.

